# Pack Dogs



## Wordman (Jan 9, 2013)

anyone else pack their dogs? Mine carries typically under ten pounds which consists of two small bags of food, a platypus water bottle and a small piece of whitetail antler and the bottom of a half gallon jug for his water dish along with a plastic bag for his on street or witnessed release in someone's yard. his pack right now is a red mountainsmith which just tore, has seen some country and miles though. Curious to other peoples set up and what their pooch carries. this picture is off his old pack. I actually had him in it the past few days to pack into a camp but the bags bounce around way too much. Any pictures of your dogs is cool too


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I have min pins so the only thing they carry is extra fat!  They eat to much hehe


----------



## Wordman (Jan 9, 2013)

Haha I'd rather see an obese animal than emaciated But I'm talking legit outside dogs. Mine spends every night beside me tight against my sleeping bag and he walks all miles I do and he is overly friendly but wolf like and rough and tough and protects anything of his or mine and doesn't get over fed very often


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

My dog weighs about 64 pounds and carries his own food and water bowl and sometimes other lightweight small things. He typically packs out garbage. I put the food in small ziplocks. On occasion I'll tie a lightweight bedroll (blanket) for him on top of his pack. I try to pack 3 pounds on each side. I'm sure he could handle more, but I don't want to risk him hurting his back and I want him to enjoy himself, and since I have the goats too there's no need for him to carry more. If I go for a walk around SF with him he sometimes carries my wallet, phone, keys, poop bags, etc. The pack I use is called "Outward Hound" and it's worked pretty well except an outside zipper broke.


----------



## Wordman (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes awesome! You have a good looking healthy friend there. I've seen the outward hounds before and they look good. I'll be having to get something new or make one before long. Keep em coming!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

He was a street pup I took in while living in Istanbul. He lucked out!


----------



## Wordman (Jan 9, 2013)

Ah nice! He's come a long way then. My dog is a street pup as well. Got him in Amarillo Texas at a flea market for ten bucks while me and a buddy were hitch hiking


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

They're both lucky dogs then!


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Been 'packing' for years with dogs.  Now moving onto goats and maybe even an alpaca...


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

yes we packed for years with our 2 Boxers (they did great) and now our giant schnauzer she has been the most hardy so far, our poor Bernese Mt dog does not have the endurance....and is too heat intolerant (maybe packing in the snow? That is never gonna happen for me...)-- unfortuantly all this years didnt know how to upload photos, just learned TODAY.... will try to dig one up of Layla the schnauzer fully loaded....


----------



## Wordman (Jan 9, 2013)

Pic of my dog of recent with his pack he wears still


----------



## MarcoPoloMom (Sep 28, 2013)

I've been packing with the dogs for years now. They usually only carry their food & trash, 10-12 lbs max. All my dogs have been in the 60-80 pound range and very conditioned. They've had several different brands of packs through the years. Most don't last long & that's why I use the Outward Hound now. They are cheap enough & last pretty long. Funny enough, after I bought my goats, the packs became the goats & the dogs got a break  the Outward Hound pack work great as the boys first pack & fit perfectly. Now that they have outgrown them (only took 6 months, hee hee  time to give the dogs a job again. Happy hiking


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome little helpers. :wink:


----------



## Wordman (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for posting everyone


----------

